# Tonspur aus Viedeo extrahieren



## Matzematze (11. Februar 2004)

Hallo,
ich hab ne kurze Frage. Ich habe hier 2 kurze Videos aus denen ich den Ton ausfiltern will (als mp3). Eins ist ne .avi, das andere ne .mpeg.
Wie kann ich das anstellen?
Danke Matty


----------



## Joe Como (20. Februar 2004)

Mit Audiograbber, falls Du es nicht mit dem Windows-eigenen Recorder mitschneiden kannst. Audiograbber ist aber oft qualitaetsmaessig nciht so doll

gruesse
jc


----------

